

"Many communities dream of becoming the next Silicon Valley. This one is actually doing it." - webwright
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/08/technology/08nation.html?ex=1360213200&en=fccb436fe94954d1&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink

======
msderosa
I see this as just publicity piece for Seattle. The cities, here and abroad,
that advertise themselves as the next Silicon Valley are a dime a dozen.
They’re looking to create buzz and interest among possible investors. The
primary information for investors here -- those people, who want to make
Seattle the next Silicon Valley, lack imagination.

------
mojuba
Oh yes, that's Microsoft Valley where Yahoo will be moving to soon. This is
roughly what Bob Cringely was predicting here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=111933>

------
alaskamiller
Wait...

You mean to tell me Seattle/Bellvue/Bellingham aren't already a micro silicon
valley? You mean the part where it's where it was originally a military
defense contractor haven (much like silicon valley during the orange grove
days) and now has Microsoft and Amazon along with a handful of web 2.0 and
tech companies are based?

That's not considered a tech city? It's amazing someone from the east has such
a firm grasp on the west.

~~~
webwright
I think the article is talking about how it's moving up... But even if it's a
tech city, it's still metaphorical MILES from being a Silicon Valley. You can
see a list of the top Seattle Startup Sites and how they look in Alexa/Compete
here:

[http://seattle20.sampasite.com/blog/Seattle-Startup-Index-
Ja...](http://seattle20.sampasite.com/blog/Seattle-Startup-Index-
January-20.htm)

Not seeing a lot of Seattle companies in the top 100 of Alexa. Or top 500. Or
even top 1000.

(insert obligatory "Alexa's data is crap" comment here)

~~~
alaskamiller
Alexa data is crap :(

I really liked Seattle and found it to be pretty much like Silicon Valley.
Crowded, expensive housing, lots of tech companies in fancy lofts/buildings.
But I don't live there so maybe that's what I'm missing.

------
jraines
I like the spin on the rainy weather. I for one do get more creative and
focused on code on rainy days.

~~~
imsteve
The downside is, if your company is failing then you kill yourself.

------
RyanGWU82
Nice... makes me glad I'm moving to Seattle in a few months :)

------
atlacatl
Waterloo, ON?

